# Bulbophyllum moniliforme



## flyingSquirrel (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm looking at the micro orchid Bulbophyllum moniliforme for my paludarium. My other various mini orchids are starting to show new growth now that they've gone through the 'adjustment phase', so I am pretty pumped to add a few more to my collection now that I am fairly certain I am not going to kill them .

Anyway, I'm wondering what experiences you've had with Bulbophyllum moniliforme and if you can give any tips on it. One concern I have is that I don't have enough space in my tank to simply put this orchid in, still attached to the stick or cork that it would come attached to (not to mention I will need to bleach dip the plant). Soooo, seeing as how this orchid is so darn micro and has the little beady bulbs, I wonder if there's any way I could detach it from it's growing stick without destroying it. 

Thanks for any advice


----------



## glass frog (Dec 19, 2011)

soak it in warm not hot water till the roots are soft and peal them off very slowly with a toothpick or something good luck and have patience.


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

Also when you remount/attach, dont use alot of spag. My bulbo grows right on humid wood. It does not like being too wet.


----------



## flyingSquirrel (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks to all for the help. Any other last tips?


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

Share....!


----------

